# Kernel 2.6.9 makes a break while booting [SOLVED]

## tuxian

Hi all,

I emerged gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1 and while booting the kernel makes a break for about 30 seconds at the highlighted point.

.............

ble (3225k kernel code, 10736k reserved, 1162k data, 228k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3358.72 BogoMIPS (lpj=1679360)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz stepping 05

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 2925.27 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 3 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 588k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd67c, last bus=5

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[ b] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[ B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[ B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.1[ B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7c set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1098537655.135:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.20 [Flags: R/O].

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV34 Board - tosh34sf, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c010

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc046, set palette = c00cc0b0

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3

da

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=4096

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0900000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (17 C)

toshiba_acpi: Toshiba Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.18

toshiba_acpi:     HCI method: \_SB_.VALZ.GHCI

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.6 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[ B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK6021GAS, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-820S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive  <- At this point the kernel starts with the break.

    I'm sure that the following is responsible for that;

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

    After about 30 secound the kernel countinues booting:

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 > p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:07.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[20001000-200017ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1d.7 (0000 -> 0002)

.........

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Hardware is Tecra M2 Notebook.

I didn't hat the problem with previous kernel versions.Last edited by tuxian on Thu Jun 23, 2005 12:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dsd

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3615

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi there

I have the same problem. Is there any known solution yet?

thx in advance

----------

## _hephaistos_

*bump*

thx

----------

## tuxian

No solution yet?   :Sad: 

----------

## swanson

Try compiling the kernel without generic IDE chipset support.

Your system appears to only  to need Intel PIIXn chipset support (which includes ICH chipsets). You would  lose the ability to load that kernel in another chipset system but if this is laptop it really doesn't matter. And you do have a backup kernel don't you?   :Wink: 

----------

## AlterEgo

I see the same error, but on my box, it seems to be harmless.

Will try without IDE_generic, be right back (I hope).

[edit] Yeah, errors are gone   :Very Happy: Last edited by AlterEgo on Sun Oct 31, 2004 12:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

yes that did the job. (no generic ide support)

I did not find any consequences for not choosing this... we'll see  :Smile: 

thx anyway...

----------

## swanson

The only consequences are if you move the disk to system with a different IDE chipset, after the kernel has booted (by lilo or grub) it won't be able to use any IDE disks at all. Which is why you have a backup kernel.

I think the generic chipset code changed in 2.6.9 to probe all devices to death...or something along those lines...   :Laughing: 

----------

## tuxian

 *swanson wrote:*   

> Try compiling the kernel without generic IDE chipset support.
> 
> Your system appears to only  to need Intel PIIXn chipset support (which includes ICH chipsets). You would  lose the ability to load that kernel in another chipset system but if this is laptop it really doesn't matter. And you do have a backup kernel don't you?  

 

Many thinks, no more break   :Smile: 

----------

